# Dave Faucher resigns from Dartmouth



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Dave Faucher resigns from Dartmouth (2-16-04).*
http://athletics.dartmouth.edu/sports/m-baskbl/spec-rel/021604aaa.html

_Dave Faucher, who led his team to a pair of runner-up Ivy League finishes in the mid-90's, shouldered the burden of disappointing seasons the last five years and resigned today as men's basketball coach at Dartmouth College. 

The resignation is effective at the conclusion of the current season._


Dave Faucher:


----------



## mattmo (Feb 24, 2004)

anyone have the scoop on who they are interviewing for a replacement? i know that UVM associate head coach jesse agel is being considered, but anyone else?


----------



## mattmo (Feb 24, 2004)

*New Dartmouth Coach*

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/news/story?id=1800503

Dartmouth hires Colorado Assistant Terry Dunn


----------

